# Afficher les doublons avec automator



## novice95 (17 Avril 2015)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai commencé le tri dans mes photos de vacances et je constate que le dossier dans lequel elles se trouvent présente de nombreux doublons. Etant donné que ceux-ci ne portent pas le même nom et qu'il y a environ 2000 photos, le tri de manière manuelle n'est pas une option envisageable. 

J'ai fait quelques recherches sur Google afin de savoir s'il était possible de créer un processus avec Automator pour recenser tous ces doublons mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse à ma question. Je sais que certaines applications permettent cela uniquement pour les photos mais l'avantage d'Automator serait de généraliser le processus à d'autres types de fichiers.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Invité (17 Avril 2015)

Graphic Converter fait ça très bien.
Peut être pas la version gratuite, mais à tester…
Menu édition/chercher, remplacer…/chercher des fichiers doublons


----------



## Sly54 (17 Avril 2015)

Il me semble qu'il n'y a pas de différence version gratuite / version payante, hormis le temps de lancement (disons que c'était comme ça il y a longtemps…)


----------



## novice95 (18 Avril 2015)

Invité a dit:


> Graphic Converter fait ça très bien.
> Peut être pas la version gratuite, mais à tester…
> Menu édition/chercher, remplacer…/chercher des fichiers doublons



Merci. Je viens de le télécharger. Il y a pas mal de fonctions intéressantes et la fonction pour afficher les doublons va me faire gagner du temps pour les prochaines fois. 



Sly54 a dit:


> Il me semble qu'il n'y a pas de différence version gratuite / version payante, hormis le temps de lancement (disons que c'était comme ça il y a longtemps…)



C'est toujours d'actualité avec la version 9.


----------

